# [EBUILD] kadu-0.5.0  - stable - wersja modularna

## sarven

NAJNOWSZA WERSJA STABILNA kadu-0.5.0

- Nie będę umieszczał już paczki z numerkiem po każdej zmianie - proszę używać laymana do synchronizacji. 

- Nie ma też sensu, żebym kontynuował changeloga. Dodam tylko, że umieściłem zamaskowane wersje do snapshotów 0.6.0 i będę je aktualizował w miarę regularnie. 

- Usunąłem flagę emots_gg6. Teraz dodatkowe emotikony można uzyskać instalując paczkę kadu-themes_emoticons. Następnie w oknie konfiguracji, w zakładce rozmowa, wybieramy interesujący nas zestaw

OPIS FLAG USE

alsa - obsługa dźwięku przez ALSA

arts - obsługa dźwięku przez ARTS (serwer dźwięku dostrarczany z KDE)

ao - obsługa dźwięku przez AO (Audio Output library)

debug - opcja dla developerów albo osób chcących czynnie pomagać w rozwiązywaniu problemów (powoduje tworzenie logów z działania programu w /tmp/kadu-debug-YYYY_MM_DD:HH_MM_SS)

esd - obsługa dźwięku przez esound (serwer dźwięku GNOME)

extras - nakłada zbiór łatek, które weszły dopiero do kadu-0.6.0 svn - proszę używać na własną odpowiedzialność  :Wink: 

nas - obłsuga dźwięku przez NAS (Network Audio System)

oss - obsługa dźwięku bezpośrednio przez /dev/dsp

spell - włącza moduł spellchecker sprawdzający poprawność pisowni

ssl - włącza moduł encryption umożliwiający korzystanie z szyfrowanej transmisji danych

voice - włącza moduł do obsługi rozmów głosowych 

HOWTO

Synchronizacja za pomocą Layman'a

1. w pliku /etc/layman/layman.cfg dopisujemy:

```
overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

            http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/sarven.txt
```

2. wydajemy polecenia:

```
layman -f

layman -a sarven
```

3. i już  :Smile: 

4. w przyszłości ebuildy synchronizujemy poleceniem 

```
layman -s sarven
```

Last edited by sarven on Wed Jan 24, 2007 6:22 pm; edited 22 times in total

----------

## kfiaciarka

tabs sie nie kompiluje i o tym było na forum kadu ze nie moze byc z autodownloadu tylko z linka z forum.

np stąd :Smile:  http://www.zakrzow.ovh.org/_tmp/tabs.tar.gz odznacz sciaganie tego i niech sie ta paczka rozpakowuje;)

----------

## sarven

dzięki za informacje  :Smile:  poprawie  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

a i jeszcze jedno;) jak masz możliwość to sprawdź czy kadu zapisuje status na wyjsciu ( jak sie to ustawi) i czy przy wyłączaniu zamyka sie ładnie czy kraszuje;)

----------

## sarven

ok... tabs już powinien się kompilować  :Wink: 

tutaj leży jeszcze wersja do dzisiejszego snapshota: http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/kadu/kadu-0.5.0_pre20061223.tar.bz2

zmiany w stosunku do poprzedniej wersji raczej niewielkie - dla kadu dodałem flagę extras, która powoduje nałożenie zbiorku patchy kadu_cumulative.

----------

## kfiaciarka

to teraz czas na rc2  :Wink: 

----------

## sarven

wiem... wiem... ale dopiero po Nowym Roku. wcześniej nie będę miał możliwości  :Sad:  , ale myślę, że rc2 nie różni się wiele od wersji pre20061223  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

no moze od 1225  :Wink:  widziałem rezultat kompilacji i wszystko ładnie sie kompiluje:)

----------

## ar_it

Wlasnie dzisiaj ukazala się wersja stabilna 

http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.5.0.tar.bz2

Ktos juz testowal ??

Milego dnia

----------

## sarven

ja po tygodniowej przerwie mam wreszcie dostęp do komputera  :Wink:  i może jeszcze dzisiaj przetestuję  :Smile: 

jedyne czego jestem pewien, to że będzie działać i pewnie nie ujrzę żadnych istotnych zmian w stosunku do posiadanej obecnie wersji  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Wlasnie dzisiaj ukazala się wersja stabilna 
> 
> http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.5.0.tar.bz2
> 
> Ktos juz testowal ??
> ...

 

Serwery nieosiągalne, szkoda że nie mają mirrorów :Wink:  Mogli by sie dogadać chociażby z taskiem  :Smile: 

----------

## ar_it

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*   Wlasnie dzisiaj ukazala się wersja stabilna 
> 
> http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.5.0.tar.bz2
> 
> Ktos juz testowal ??
> ...

 

qrde

To pewnie jutro dopiero potestuję  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zoozik

Jestem ciekaw kiedy wreszcie ebuild z kadu 0.5 trafi wreszcie do portage...

----------

## wodzik

jak na razie sa 0.5_pre_jakasdata, ale 0.5 powinno byc calkiem niedlugo

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> jak na razie sa 0.5_pre_jakasdata, ale 0.5 powinno byc calkiem niedlugo

 

ebuilda jeszcze nie ma, ale źródła są :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

dokladnie o to mi chodzi ;], a jak sa zrodla to ebuild sie powinien niedlugo pokazac.

----------

## Belliash

to kiedy ebuilld dla kadu 0.5.0?

----------

## Qlawy

no wlasnie nie mialby ktos ochoty napisac? ja mialem zamiar napisac, ale przeksztalcenie tego pre na stabilne 0.5 to jest dla mnie troszke za wiele, nie potrafie jeszcze tego  :Sad: 

----------

## sarven

momencik, jeszcze parę minut i powinien być  :Wink: 

----------

## zoozik

Biorąc pod uwagę wpis na bugzilli nie był bym tego taki pewien.

----------

## sarven

powinno działać: kadu-0.5.0

enjoy!  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *sarven wrote:*   

> powinno działać: kadu-0.5.0
> 
> enjoy! 

 

http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7717&highlight= może włączysz ten pacz

----------

## sarven

ok, załączyłem. link ten sam.

w paczce dodany ebuild z patchem: kadu-window_notify-0.5.0-r1.ebuild

----------

## Paczesiowa

```
paczesiowa paczesiowa # emerge -vat kadu-wmaker_docking

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Invalid or corrupt dependency specification:

"invalid atom: '>=x11-wm/windowmaker-0.91*'"

('ebuild', '/', 'net-im/kadu-wmaker_docking-0.5.0', 'merge')

>=net-im/kadu-0.5.0 >=x11-wm/windowmaker-0.91*

This package can not be installed. Please notify the

'net-im/kadu-wmaker_docking-0.5.0' package maintainer about this

problem.
```

----------

## sarven

poprawione - ściągnij jeszcze raz archiwum.

----------

## Paczesiowa

a nie moglbys zrobic overlaya+zmiany nazwy ebuilda? bo tak to ciagle ten sam plik i nie wiadomo czy ma sie najnowsza wersje itp

----------

## sarven

Co do overlaya to postaram się - właśnie zacząłem szukać czegoś na temat tego, jak mógłbym to opublikować.

Co do nazwy pliku to od następnego razu będę zmieniał.

----------

## ar_it

```

-23:39:18--  http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.5.0.tar.bz2

  (try: 5) => `/mnt/dane/distfiles/kadu-0.5.0.tar.bz2'

Connecting to www.kadu.net|82.160.213.32|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Giving up.
```

Chyba serwerek im się zapchał. Mógłby mi ktoś wystawić kadu-0.5.0.tar.bz2 ??

----------

## sarven

źródełka: http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/kadu-0.5.0.tar.bz2

----------

## ar_it

 *sarven wrote:*   

> źródełka: http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/kadu-0.5.0.tar.bz2

 

@sarven dziękuję  :Smile: )

----------

## Paczesiowa

sarven juz ten modul leci chociaz musialem recznie zdigestowac net-im/kadu-wmaker_docking-0.5.0-r1

----------

## ar_it

 *ar_it wrote:*   

>  *sarven wrote:*   źródełka: http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/kadu-0.5.0.tar.bz2 
> 
> @sarven dziękuję )

 

qrde, chyba bede musial poczekac, az im serwerek sie podniesie 

```

!! ERROR: Downloading of ao_sound module href-file failed
```

  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

to dokowanie do traya przy uruchomieniu tworyz mi puste okienko ktore trzeba sztucznie zamykac. screenshot zainstalowalem modul, wlaczylem w opcjach i nie ma przycisku w okienku rozmowy. czy to cale kadu 0.5 ma jakiekolwiek plusy w porownaniu do 0.4.3?

----------

## sarven

kliknij prawym przyciskiem myszy na pasku i dodaj przycisk do screenshota.

----------

## Paczesiowa

juz wrocilem do 0.4.3 bo nie widze potrzeby uzerania sie z glupim nowym kadu jak nie ma zadnych plusow

----------

## sarven

Twój wybór. Dodałem możliwość synchronizacji za pomocą laymana - informacje w pierwszym poście  :Wink: 

----------

## ar_it

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Twój wybór. Dodałem możliwość synchronizacji za pomocą laymana - informacje w pierwszym poście 

 

Dzięki za overlaya - już testuje kadu 0.5 - fajnie dziala.

P.S.

Używam kadu 0.5 jeszcze od czasu paczek obenego i naprawdę panowie z kadu team zrobili fajny kawalek roboty  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

```
>>> Emerging (12 of 12) net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33 to /

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking xmms-1.33.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xmms-1.33.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33 ...

cp: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33/work/kadu/modules/xmms': No such file or directory

/usr/local/layman/sarven/net-im/kadu-xmms/kadu-xmms-1.33.ebuild: line 28: /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33/work/build/modules/xmms/.cxxflags: No such file or directory

/usr/local/layman/sarven/net-im/kadu-xmms/kadu-xmms-1.33.ebuild: line 29: /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33/work/build/modules/xmms/.ldflags: No such file or directory

>>> Compiling xmms module ...

/bin/sh: line 11: ./xmms/spec: No such file or directory

make: *** [module_xmms] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1593:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 951:   Called src_compile

  kadu-xmms-1.33.ebuild, line 37:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/sarven'

zeratul ~ #
```

Swoją drogą brakuje mi /exec <command> tudzież /chat <user> w oknie rozmowy, bo to co aktualnie jest w rozpoznawalnych komendach jest jakby nie patrzeć strasznie biedne. Da się to jakoś załatać, czy trzeba czekać na kolejny release Power Kadu ? (które nota bene całe wydaje się sporo biedniejsze od KaduPro  :Sad:  )

----------

## backfire

PowerKadu wydaje sie biedniejsze niz KaduPro tylko dlatego ze dopiero powstaje i jeszcze nie wszystko zostalo napisane, glownie z powodu braku czasu osob sie tym zajmujacym. Jesli masz jakies ciekawe sugestie co mozna dodac to napisz to na forum kadu, szybciej dotrze to do osob zajmujacych sie tym  :Wink:  Czyli m.in mnie  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Emerging (12 of 12) net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33 to /
> 
> ...

 

do /exec masz moduł shellexec  :Wink:  tylko że on wymaga napisania ebuilda pewnie. Z pewnością działa z nowym kadu. Co do xmms to zawsze były z nim problemy. Dlatego ja wole korzystać z amaroka;)

----------

## sarven

kadu-xmms: poprawiony

kadu-shellexec: dodany

@Art.root: jeśli chodzi o powarkadu to ebuild jest do najnowszej dostępnej wersji  :Wink:  i nic więcej nie mogę tutaj zrobić  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Dzięki za poprawki, za chwile polookam jak poszło  :Smile:  Wkurza mnie jeszcze że jak wejdę na niewidoczny, to jestem w main window jako niewidoczny (błękitne słoneczko, umiejscowione pomiędzy dostępnymi a niedostępnymi) ale po chwili main window zmienia mi słoneczko na czerwone i umiejscawia wśród niedostępnych, a wciąż niewidoczny jestem  :Smile: 

Druga rzecz tak teraz się zorientowałem, tab'y nie chcą mi przeskakiwać poprzez Shift+Left/Right mimo, że mam tak skonfigurowane, rekonfigurowałem to ponownie no a wcześniej (0.4.3) działało  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sarven

Jeśli chodzi o taby - nie wiem - nie używam. Poszukaj na forum kadu czegoś w tej sprawie. Ogólnie z modułem jest obecnie mały problem, bo jeśli dobrze pamiętam, to nie ma on opiekuna.

Co do zmiany słoneczka, to nie zwróciłem na to uwagi - rzadko jestem ukryty  :Smile:  ale sprawdzę, jeśli rzeczywiście tak się dzieje, to wspomnę o tym na forum kadu. Jeśli denerwuje Cie to, że nagle przeskakujesz gdzieś na środek listy, to możesz użyć modułu kadu-advanced_userlist - możesz w nim ustawić różne sposoby sortowania i np dodać sobie priorytet, żeby zawsze być na górze listy.

----------

## Yatmai

```
zeratul ~ # emerge kadu-xmms

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33-r1 to /

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * xmms-1.33.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking xmms-1.33.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xmms-1.33.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33-r1 ...

>>> Compiling xmms module ...

    [LDFLAGS="", CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wno-deprecated -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -I/usr/include/kadu -I/usr/include/kadu/modules"]

<<tu sporo komunikatów jak poniższe>>

xmms/xmms.cpp: In member function 'void Xmms::incrVolume()':

xmms/xmms.cpp:765: error: 'xmms_remote_get_main_volume' was not declared in this scope

xmms/xmms.cpp: In member function 'void Xmms::decrVolume()':

xmms/xmms.cpp:776: error: 'xmms_remote_get_main_volume' was not declared in this scope

xmms/xmms.cpp: In member function 'bool Xmms::isPlaying()':

xmms/xmms.cpp:787: error: 'xmms_remote_is_playing' was not declared in this scope

xmms/xmms.cpp: In member function 'QString Xmms::convert(QString)':

xmms/xmms.cpp:796: error: no matching function for call to 'QString::fromLocal8Bit(QString&, int)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h:661: note: candidates are: static QString QString::fromLocal8Bit(const char*, int)

make[1]: *** [xmms/xmms.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33-r1/work/build/modules'

make: *** [module_xmms] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-xmms-1.33-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1593:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 951:   Called src_compile

  kadu-xmms-1.33-r1.ebuild, line 37:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/sarven'

zeratul ~ # 
```

Propos shellexec, to działa, ale to nie o to mi chodziło. W 0.4.3 było coś takiego, że sobie mogłem wpisać dajmy na to /exec xmms -f i szło, a tutaj jak dam  /shell xmms -f to odbiorca dostaje śmieci a po co  :Smile: 

A co do tabs'ów to szkoda, bo mnie się matura zbliża a chętnie bym je przygarnął pod swoje skrzydła  :Smile: 

----------

## joi_

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Co do zmiany słoneczka, to nie zwróciłem na to uwagi - rzadko jestem ukryty  ale sprawdzę, jeśli rzeczywiście tak się dzieje, to wspomnę o tym na forum kadu.

 

i dlatego właśnie prosiłem o NIE paczkowanie gównianego spy'a

----------

## Yatmai

A co Ci w spy nie leży ? Zawsze możesz sobie skonfigurować by nie odpowiadał na szpiegowanie :]

----------

## sarven

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> i dlatego właśnie prosiłem o NIE paczkowanie gównianego spy'a

 

sorry, mnie jeszcze nikt o to nie prosił  :Wink: 

a poza tym po to są moduły, żeby każdy zainstalował co potrzebuje - nikt nikogo przecież nie zmusza do instalacji "gównianego spy'a"

EDIT: kolejna poprawka do kadu-xmms - kompiluje się  :Wink: 

dodana nowsza wersja kadu-tabs (zwracam uwagę, że zmieniło się nazewnictwo wersji)

----------

## joi_

spy jest do bani, bo:

- używa nieodpowiedzialnej metody wykrywania niewidocznych

- jego kod jest niskiej jakości

- ma błędy, które powodują "ciekawe" wywrotki oraz inne "ciekawe" efekty jak ten powyżej ze zmianą własnego statusu

- dzięki temu modułowi (który nie jest supportowany przez nikogo!), Kadu łapie negatywne opinie

natomiast o nie paczkowanie prosiłem tutaj: http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7703

----------

## sarven

joi, rozumiem. 

Co powiesz na kompromis, że ebuild zostanie jako zamaskowany, a przed instalacją będzie się wyświetlał komunikat:

 *Quote:*   

> Module kadu-spy is not supported by Kadu Team 
> 
> and can cause some problems in program functioning. 
> 
> Please use it on your own responsibility 
> ...

 

----------

## Yatmai

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> - używa nieodpowiedzialnej metody wykrywania niewidocznych

 

Nieodpowiedzialnej ?

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> - jego kod jest niskiej jakości

 

Nie zagłębiałem się, ale propos tego i powyższego, bardzo chętnie przesiądę się na metodę skuteczniejszą i bardziej elegancką  :Smile: 

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> - ma błędy, które powodują "ciekawe" wywrotki oraz inne "ciekawe" efekty jak ten powyżej ze zmianą własnego statusu

 

Ale status mi zostaje niewidoczny, tylko main window wyświetla inaczej.... W 0.4.3 też miałem spy, ale nie było takich rzeczy.

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> - dzięki temu modułowi (który nie jest supportowany przez nikogo!), Kadu łapie negatywne opinie

 

Pewnie chodzi o to, że jest be, bo mój komunikator nie ma takiej funkcji  :Very Happy:  Bo chyba nie chodzi o to, że jak ktoś ma dajmy na to tlena bez obrazków z gg to czasem dostaje puste wiadomości... Takiego delikwenta usuwa się z listy "szpiegowanych" i po kłopocie, reszta jest winą usera że tego nie zrobił.

----------

## sarven

Tak, ale mimo wszystko joi ma rację - moduł nie jest przez nikogo wspierany (neeo tylko dopasowuje go, żeby się kompilował), ale tak na prawdę jest coraz mniej funkcjonalny i użytkownik, który nie jest świadomy istnienia banów może mieć niepotrzebne problemy. 

Dlatego obecnie kadu-spy zostaje zamaskowany (póki się kompiluje bez problemów to go nie usunę) oraz dodałem wyświetlanie komunikatu ostrzegającego przed instalacją.

----------

## Yatmai

Propos xmms'a i tabs'ów, ten pierwszy wreszcie działa  :Smile:  Tabs'y wciąż nie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sarven

Chodzi o zmianę zakładek skrótami? http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=68551#68551 - ostatnie zdanie w tym poście.

Proszę o nieporuszanie tutaj tematów związanych z funkcjonalnością modułów - takie propozycje trzeba zgłaszać na http://www.kadu.net/forum/.

Ja nic nie poradzę, że jakiś moduł nie ma jakiejś funkcji.

----------

## joi_

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *joi_ wrote:*   - używa nieodpowiedzialnej metody wykrywania niewidocznych 
> 
> Nieodpowiedzialnej ?

 

nie powiesz chyba, że wysyłanie w ciągu minuty stu wiadomości jest odpowiedzialne...

taka działalność mogłaby być pretekstem do zablokowania wszystkich alternatywnych klientów (nie ma co dyskutować nad możliwościami technicznymi, bo zawsze jakiś sposób by się znalazł...) - całe szczęście, że blokują tylko konta na kilkanaście godzin...

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *joi_ wrote:*   - jego kod jest niskiej jakości 
> 
> Nie zagłębiałem się, ale propos tego i powyższego, bardzo chętnie przesiądę się na metodę skuteczniejszą i bardziej elegancką 

 

jedno z drugim ma niewiele wspólnego...

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *joi_ wrote:*   - ma błędy, które powodują "ciekawe" wywrotki oraz inne "ciekawe" efekty jak ten powyżej ze zmianą własnego statusu 
> 
> Ale status mi zostaje niewidoczny, tylko main window wyświetla inaczej.... W 0.4.3 też miałem spy, ale nie było takich rzeczy.

 

no i? błąd pozostaje błędem (błąd w module, nie w Kadu!)

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *joi_ wrote:*   - dzięki temu modułowi (który nie jest supportowany przez nikogo!), Kadu łapie negatywne opinie 
> 
> Pewnie chodzi o to, że jest be, bo mój komunikator nie ma takiej funkcji  Bo chyba nie chodzi o to, że jak ktoś ma dajmy na to tlena bez obrazków z gg to czasem dostaje puste wiadomości... Takiego delikwenta usuwa się z listy "szpiegowanych" i po kłopocie, reszta jest winą usera że tego nie zrobił.

 

blokowanie kont, tajemnicze wywrotki programu, obarczanie Kadu (a nie modułu), że wysyła puste wiadomości

mało?

----------

## Belliash

1) czy ktos mi moze powiedziec czy tabs wkoncu dziala ze stabilna wersja kadu?

2) czy jest tam spy? Jak nie to jakie sa szanse by go dodac?

3) kiedys czytalem ze modul kadu-xmms mozna zmusic do dzialania z bmp czy audacious... jakis ebuildzik moze?

----------

## sarven

Ad.1. Działa, ale są problemy z przełączaniem zakładek za pomocą skrótów.

Ad.2. Jest zamaskowany, ale jeszcze jest.

Ad.3. To chyba trzeba wprowadzić zmiany w module, a nie w ebuildzie...

----------

## Belliash

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Ad.1. Działa, ale są problemy z przełączaniem zakładek za pomocą skrótów.
> 
> Ad.2. Jest zamaskowany, ale jeszcze jest.
> 
> Ad.3. To chyba trzeba wprowadzić zmiany w module, a nie w ebuildzie...

 

ad1. i tak tegio nigdy nie uzywalem  :Razz: 

ad2. jest? fajnie! a dziala?  :Cool: 

ad3. na forum kadu czytalem ze nie. trzeba tylko dowiazanie do biblioteki audaciousa zrobic czy cos tam, nie pamietam juz dokladnie, poszukam i dam znac  :Wink: 

```
#cd /usr/lib

#ln -f libaudacious.so libxmms.so
```

Tylko ze to ma w zaleznosciach XMMSa, ...

----------

## sarven

Ad.2. Działać, działa... ale wiadomo jak... jak nie to też poszukaj na forum kadu  :Wink: 

Ad.3. Jeśli to prawda, to postaram się coś z tym zrobić  :Wink: Last edited by sarven on Tue Jan 09, 2007 5:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Belliash

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Ad.2. Działać, działa... ale wiadomo jak... jak nie to też poszukaj na forum kadu 
> 
> Ad.3. Jeśli to prawda, to postaram się coś z tym zrobić 

 

noo z kompilacja jest troche ciezej.

wymaga to XMMSa ale raczej pob tej modyfikacji smiga z audaciousem...

ale xmmsa nie ma juz nawet w portage  :Sad: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> nie powiesz chyba, że wysyłanie w ciągu minuty stu wiadomości jest odpowiedzialne...
> 
> taka działalność mogłaby być pretekstem do zablokowania wszystkich alternatywnych klientów (nie ma co dyskutować nad możliwościami technicznymi, bo zawsze jakiś sposób by się znalazł...) - całe szczęście, że blokują tylko konta na kilkanaście godzin...

 

Zasadniczo to wina usera i jego bezmyślności a nie samego modułu. Mnie też zablokowali przez to konto, poczytałem, dowiedziałem się czemu, teraz już nie skanuje wszystkich tylko 2-3 osoby, ew. ręcznie pojedyncze egzemplarze.

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> jedno z drugim ma niewiele wspólnego...

 

Ma tyle wspólnego, że skoro metoda jest nieodpowiedzialna i źle napisana, to chętnie spróbuje innego sposobu.... Tylko jakoś nie spotkałem się z innym wykrywaczem (no chyba, że za mało szukałem ale to prosze mnie nawrócić  :Very Happy: )

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> blokowanie kont, tajemnicze wywrotki programu, obarczanie Kadu (a nie modułu), że wysyła puste wiadomości
> 
> mało?

 

Że nóż może służyć do zabijania to też należy go zabronić ? Blokowanie kont/puste wiadomości to kwestia niekompetencji usera, a nie samego modułu. Działa tak a nie inaczej, ale pisałem już wyżej że też miałem takie problemy i przy odrobinie wysiłku by tylko przeczytać czemu są takie problemy wszytko udało się wszystko załatać.

Z jednym się zgodzę, maskowanie spy i jakiś ogromny i baaardzo nachalny komunikat, żeby nie skanować wszystkich na liście, że nikt tego nie wspiera i że generalnie całe to spy na własną odpowiedzialność w dobie debilizmu dzisiejszych "zjadaczy myszek" to baaaaaardzo dobry pomysł.

----------

## Belliash

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *joi_ wrote:*   nie powiesz chyba, że wysyłanie w ciągu minuty stu wiadomości jest odpowiedzialne...
> 
> taka działalność mogłaby być pretekstem do zablokowania wszystkich alternatywnych klientów (nie ma co dyskutować nad możliwościami technicznymi, bo zawsze jakiś sposób by się znalazł...) - całe szczęście, że blokują tylko konta na kilkanaście godzin... 
> 
> Zasadniczo to wina usera i jego bezmyślności a nie samego modułu. Mnie też zablokowali przez to konto, poczytałem, dowiedziałem się czemu, teraz już nie skanuje wszystkich tylko 2-3 osoby, ew. ręcznie pojedyncze egzemplarze.
> ...

 

* na liscie mam 63 osoby  :Wink: 

* NIE skanuje z tego moze z 7  :Razz: 

* nie mam zadnych problemow z kontem...

* kwestia dobre ustawienia spy'a  :Cool: 

----------

## wielokropek

Ja tylko chciałem podziękować sarvenowi, bo czekałem na tego ebuilda   :Wink: 

----------

## sarven

miło mi  :Smile:  przy okazji dodam że właśnie szykuję wersje do snapshotów i postaram się je uaktualniać, gdy pojawi się coś ciekawego w funkcjonalności. ebuildy oczywiście będą zamaskowane, ale jak ktoś chce to zapraszam. nie będę pisał o nowych wersjach w changelogu - po prostu aktualizujcie overlaya  :Wink: 

i proszę o nietoczenie tutaj dyskusji na temat spy'a...

----------

## sarven

Może jednak powinienem kontynuować changeloga?

W każdym bądź razie, chciałem poinformować o dodaniu nowego ebuilda kadu-orangembox_sms.

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

Jest to nowy moduł, który pojawił się dzisiaj w oparciu o moduł miastoplusa_sms - http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=68780#68780

Ja niestety nie mogę sprawdzić czy w ogóle działa, bo nie używam orange, ale zainteresowanych zachęcam do przetestowania  :Wink: 

----------

## mmadej

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Może jednak powinienem kontynuować changeloga?
> 
> W każdym bądź razie, chciałem poinformować o dodaniu nowego ebuilda kadu-orangembox_sms.
> 
> KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"
> ...

 

Hm, moduł rzeczywiście potrzebny, ale mam kilka uwag co do kodu: jest trochę nieprzejrzysty, widać że zmieniony "na szybko". Postaram się skontaktować z autorem i zaproponować kilka poprawek.

A tak w ogóle - Twój ebuild został zaproponowany jako oficjalnie (zobacz bug #159511 na bugzilli). Możesz się tam odezwać  :Wink: 

----------

## sarven

 *Quote:*   

> Hm, moduł rzeczywiście potrzebny, ale mam kilka uwag co do kodu: jest trochę nieprzejrzysty, widać że zmieniony "na szybko". Postaram się skontaktować z autorem i zaproponować kilka poprawek. 

 

Wiem. Najlepiej napisz uwagi na forum http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6127&start=15

 *Quote:*   

> A tak w ogóle - Twój ebuild został zaproponowany jako oficjalnie (zobacz bug #159511 na bugzilli). Możesz się tam odezwać 

 

Zaraz zerknę. Pewnie będzie to wymagać stworzenia jednego ebuilda, zamiast modularnej wersji.

Jeszcze przy okazji mam takie pytanie do użytkowników architektury amd64 - czy wszystko się ładnie kompiluje? Ja obecnie niestety nie mam jak sprawdzić, a jestem ciekawy  :Smile: 

----------

## piotreek

No dobra robota Sarven  :Wink:  bo jakoś tak ostatnio wszyscy olali te Kadu a to IMO bardzo dobry klient GG pod KDE  :Wink: 

Mam nadzieje że nie jesteś zły na to że zgłosiłem twói ebuild na bugzille i czekam na nową modularno-USE flagową wersję  :Wink: 

----------

## sarven

Nie jestem  :Smile:  A wersja modularno-USE flagowa właśnie się tworzy  :Wink: 

Wersja modularna-nieUSE flagowa będzie także rozwijana, jako overlay i będą w niej także snapshoty 0.6.0.

----------

## mmadej

 *sarven wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hm, moduł rzeczywiście potrzebny, ale mam kilka uwag co do kodu: jest trochę nieprzejrzysty, widać że zmieniony "na szybko". Postaram się skontaktować z autorem i zaproponować kilka poprawek.  
> 
> Wiem. Najlepiej napisz uwagi na forum http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6127&start=15

 

Wciąż czekam na aktywację konta. Uwaga o jego nieprzejrzystości dotyczy jakości ebuilda: jeśli miałby on być włączony do portage w Twojej wersji, musisz niestety zadbać o jakość zaproponowanych modułów...

Posiedziałem trochę nad tym orangembox i w zasadzie zmieniłem go tak bardzo, że zaproponuję własną wersję. Możesz o tym napisać na forum kadu, (do czasu aktywacji mojego konta):usunięcie zbędnego kodu (a było go sporo ze względu na szybkie "przerobienie" miastoplusa_sms)

dodanie możliwości wysyłania kilku SMSów w tym samym czasie (w zasadzie są one kolejkowane) - nie można zalogować się do bramki orange.pl kilkukrotnie, więc bieżąca wersja modułu umożliwiała co najwyżej wysłanie jednego SMSa (wysłanie pozostałych nie udawało się, czasem nawet bez komunikatu o błędzie)

po wysłaniu pierwszego SMSa wysyłanie kolejnych jest jakieś 2-3x szybsze (moduł "pamięta" sesję orange.pl i nie musi się logować za każdym razem, oczywiście loguje się w razie jej utracenia)

poprawka rozpoznawania numerów Orange

zmiana nazwy z orangembox na orangemultibox (mbox to był w Idei  :Wink:  )

Plany na najbliższą przyszłość:wyświetlanie pozostałego limitu wiadomości

w przypadku wyczerpania limitu - kierowanie wiadomości do kolejnej bramki na liście

wiadomość jest prezentowana jako przychodząca z numeru telefonu osoby zarejestrowanej zamiast z numeru Multiboxa - jako opcja w konfiguracji

zaproponowanie zmian w module sms (głównym), zezwalających na wysyłanie SMSów do sieci zagranicznych (Multibox to potrafi, dlaczego tego nie wykorzystać?) oraz wysyłanie SMSa do kilku osób

jakieś pomysły? najlepiej na forum kadu (na razie tylko czytam)

Przepraszam za zaśmiecanie forum Gentoo - ale macie okazję wypowiedzieć się, czy potrzebujecie taki moduł w naszej ukochanej dystrybucji  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Nie jestem :) A wersja modularno-USE flagowa właśnie się tworzy ;)
> 
> Wersja modularna-nieUSE flagowa będzie także rozwijana, jako overlay i będą w niej także snapshoty 0.6.0.

 

A nie można zrobić jednego dodatkowego ebuilda? Coś w style kadu-mod, dla którego będzie można ustawić flagami use jakich pakietów będzie wymagać? Wtedy każdy będzie mógł instalować sobie jak chce, po kolei modułami, albo zmieniając use dla jednego pakietu.

----------

## sarven

Masz na myśli coś takiego, że jeśli damy flage USE="alsa" to jest instalowane kadu-alsa_sound, które jest w osobnym ebuildzie?

Myślałem też o czymś takim, gdy zobaczyłem takie rozwiązanie dla xmms'a i jego modułów z overlaya zugaina, jeśli dobrze pamiętam. To jest całkiem dobre rozwiązanie, ponieważ mamy te upragnione flagi USE, które możemy dodać do package.use, a jednocześnie otrzymujemy łatwość w aktualizacji modułów, bo gdy wyjdzie nowa wersja, nie trzeba kompilować całego Kadu. Poza tym w ogóle wiemy, że jakiś moduł został zaktualizowany. Może to zrobię.

Ale chodzi tutaj także o stworzenie wersji jedno-ebuildowej. Być może mogłaby ona wtedy trafić do portage.

Właściwie to już taką zrobiłem przy okazji rc1. Teraz ją uaktualniłem i w tym momencie testuję. 

Napiszę już trochę o niej, a później dodam jeszcze link:

- wszystkie moduły (poza xmms i spy) są aktywowane poprzez flagi USE.

- cały proces instalacji modułów jest oparty na autodownloadzie Kadu - czyli moduły są pobierane w trakcie "configure"

- musiałem z tego powodu dodać małą zmianę do pliku configure, aby korzystał z CXXFLAGS i LDFLAGS z naszego /etc/make.conf

----------

## wodzik

raczej mam na mysli cos takiego, ze do pakietu kadu-mod sa dostepne flagi typu kadu-spy, kadu-alsa-sound i po ich dodaniu wymagaja tych modolow, a samo gole kadu-mod wymaga tylko kadu.

----------

## sarven

Ciągle zastanawiam się, jak to wszystko pogodzić  :Smile: 

Póki co, tutaj jest link do wersji jedno-ebuildowej: http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/kadu/kadu-0.5.0-use_modules.tar.bz2

Czekam na wszelkie uwagi, także co do budowy samego ebuilda.

----------

## piotreek

To jest bardzo dobry pomysł IMO aby rozbić kadu i moduły na osobne ebulidy i je ładować za pomocą flag USE.

Jesteście pewni że to nie przejdzie w portage??

Jak nie to ebulid taki monolit do portage a nam zostaw overlay-a  :Wink:  tak jak to obeny robił jak jescze paczkował Kadu.

Wybaczcie lamerskie pytanie 

```
net-im/kadu-0.5.0 [0.4.3] USE="X%* alsa amarok arts extraicons ssl -advanced_userlist% -ao% -autoaway% -autoresponder% -dcopexport% -debug -default_sms% -desktop_docking% -emots_gg6% -esd -exec_notify% -ext_info% -ext_sound% -filedesc% -filtering% -firewall% -iwait4u% -led_notify% -mail -miastoplusa_sms% -mx610_notify% -nas -orangembox_sms% -osdhints_notify% -oss -panel_docking% -pcspeaker% -powerkadu% -profiles% -quicksearch% -screenshot% -shellexec% -speech -spell* -tabs% -voice -weather% -window_notify% -wmaker_docking% (-config_wizard%) (-extramodules%) (-tcltk%*) (-xosd%)" 0 kB [1]

```

Jak włączyć te dodatkowe moduły próbowałem flagami USE i nie idzie??(mam ebulid jedno plikowy)  :Wink: 

----------

## sarven

 *Quote:*   

> Jesteście pewni że to nie przejdzie w portage?? 

 

Może jakby utworzyć w portage net-plugins  :Wink: 

Tylko czy przytakim umodularnianiu - wszystkie moduły także te standardowe, typu notify, sound też do osobnych ebuildów i instalować je na zasadzie zależności, że jeśli np chcemy alsa_sound, to wtedy włancza nam notify i sound? Wtedy ebuild kadu zawierałby samo core. Czy aż tak bardzo tego nie rozdrabniać?

Wersja modularna na pewno pozostanie w overlayu, bo osobiście bardzo mi się to podoba, i dzięki temu nie muszę rekompilować całego kadu, żeby przetestować nową wersję modułu czy jakąś łatkę  :Smile: 

Dodaj sobie wszystkie potrzebne flagi USE do pliku /etc/portage/package.use

```
net-im/kadu alsa auatoaway amarok <jaka_kolwiek_inna_flaga>
```

----------

## piotreek

Aż takiej kaszy to bym nie robił  :Wink: 

UPDATE udało mi sie częsciowo uruchomić te flagi ale nadal nie wiem czemu nie moge włączyć tclk i extramodules :/

----------

## sarven

bo nie ma takich flag  :Smile: 

w nawiasach masz pokazane flagi, które były w poprzedniej wersji programu, a nie ma ich w tej

----------

## piotreek

 *sarven wrote:*   

> bo nie ma takich flag 
> 
> w nawiasach masz pokazane flagi, które były w poprzedniej wersji programu, a nie ma ich w tej

 

Echh racja dzięki przyzwyczajenie do starego portage przeze mnie przemówiło  :Wink: 

Co do reszty to IMO to  co jest standardowo z kadu typu alsa itp.. bym zostawił w jednym ebulidzie a dodatkowe moduły rozbił tak jak proponowałeś na osobne ebuilidy.Wtedy bedzięmy mieli prawdziewie modularne kadu w portage  :Wink:  resztę sie jakoś przepchnie.

----------

## sarven

Tzn chcesz, żeby było tak jak teraz w overlayu, tylko do głównego ebuilda kadu, dodać flagi USE odpowiadające wszystkim modułom? Jak dobrze pójdzie, to jeszcze dzisiaj przygotuję coś takiego. W tym momencie flagi USE które dotyczą kadu (mówię tu oczywiście o wersji modularnej z overlaya) są zrobione na takiej zasadzie, że jeśli coś było pośród flag USE na stronie http://www.gentoo-portage.com/USE i pasowało do któregoś z modułu, to zostawiałem w głównej paczce. Resztę, nawet jeśli standardowo moduł był dostarczany razem ze źródełkami, wydzielałem do osobnego ebuilda.Last edited by sarven on Sat Jan 13, 2007 5:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## piotreek

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Tzn chcesz, żeby było tak jak teraz w overlayu, tylko do głównego ebuilda kadu, dodać flagi USE odpowiadające wszystkim modułom? Jak dobrze pójdzie, to jeszcze dzisiaj przygotuję coś takiego.

 

Mnie sie takie coś podoba nie wiem niech jescze się reszta wypowie w temacie  :Wink: 

Jest drobny problem nie ma emotikonek z GG-6 ani żadnych dodatkowych ja wiem że to nie problem doinstalować samemu  :Wink:  (korzystam z tego ujednoliconego ebuilida)

----------

## Belliash

z innej beczki...

jest jakis tarball z ebuildami najnowsyzmi?

Nie uszczesliwia mnie layman  :Wink: 

----------

## sarven

W ostateczności możesz ściągnąć to, co pobiera layman, czyli http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/overlay/sarven.tar.bz2

Tylko jak widzisz, nie jest to numerowane. I nie będzie  :Wink: 

Nie rozumiem tylko, co może się nie podobać w laymanie  :Wink: 

Wystarczy wpisać layman -S i już jest najnowsza wersja ebuildów  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *sarven wrote:*   

> W ostateczności możesz ściągnąć to, co pobiera layman, czyli http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/overlay/sarven.tar.bz2
> 
> Tylko jak widzisz, nie jest to numerowane. I nie będzie 
> 
> Nie rozumiem tylko, co może się nie podobać w laymanie 
> ...

 

super, tylko mam obawy co do upgrade'u do stabilnej wersji...

poki co uzywam jakiegos starego snapshota i jets OK, a jak tak patrze na te ebuildy to sie zastaawiam jak je robisz ze flagi USE sie powtarzaja, np. emots_gg6 jest w razy w ebuildzie wpisane  :Confused:   :Laughing: 

i zastanawiam sie czemu optflags nie dodales jak to robil OBenY...

czuje ze juz nie bedzie takich ebuildow do kadu jak kiedys...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sarven

Co do USE to poprawione. Co do propozycji zmian w ebuildach to je po prostu zgłoś, a nie narzekaj od razu, że już nie będzie takich ebuildów jak wcześniej...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Belliash

no to moglbys dodac te dodatkowe flagi, jak to mialo miejsce w poprzednich ebuildach?

----------

## sarven

mógłbym   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Tzn chcesz, żeby było tak jak teraz w overlayu, tylko do głównego ebuilda kadu, dodać flagi USE odpowiadające wszystkim modułom? Jak dobrze pójdzie, to jeszcze dzisiaj przygotuję coś takiego. W tym momencie flagi USE które dotyczą kadu (mówię tu oczywiście o wersji modularnej z overlaya) są zrobione na takiej zasadzie, że jeśli coś było pośród flag USE na stronie http://www.gentoo-portage.com/USE i pasowało do któregoś z modułu, to zostawiałem w głównej paczce. Resztę, nawet jeśli standardowo moduł był dostarczany razem ze źródełkami, wydzielałem do osobnego ebuilda.

 

I tak powinno być. Ewentualnie w ten sposób:

wszystkie moduły osobno, ale jeśli mamy w USE alsa, to zależnością kadu staje się kadu-alsa itd.

----------

## Belliash

 *sarven wrote:*   

> mógłbym  

 

albo nie rob  :Razz: 

----------

## pancurski

podczas instalacji kadu, dostaje komunikat:

```
!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.5.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  kadu-0.5.0.ebuild, line 34:   Called built_with_use 'x11-libs/qt' '-gif'

  eutils.eclass, line 1626:   Called die

!!! x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 does not actually support the -gif USE flag!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven'

```

ale ciekawe jest to ze nie mam flagi USE gif włączonej, wiec w czym tkwi problem?

----------

## Gabrys

ebuild sarvena powoduje zapytanie czy qt zostało skompilowane z flagą -gif, ale najwidoczniej qt w ogóle nie ma takiej flagi...

Może dać NIE built_with_use gif a może nie pyta o qt3 tylko ogólnie o qt, czyli jakby naturalnie o 4.

PS. obie mają gif, więc chyba chodzi o to -

----------

## sarven

Właśnie troszkę kombinowałem, ze względu, że dzisiaj kumpel kompilował kadu, miał qt skompilowane bez gif (efekt oczywiście był taki, że nie wyświetlały się emotki) i emerge nie zareagowało przy sprawdzaniu zależności dla kadu. 

 *Quote:*   

> ale ciekawe jest to ze nie mam flagi USE gif włączonej, wiec w czym tkwi problem?

 

Właśnie problem miał w tym tkwić. Flaga gif powinna być włączona, żeby potem móc korzystać z emotikonek. Poprawię to chyba tak, żeby wyświetlała się informacja, a nie żeby przerywało kompilację. W końcu niekoniecznie ktoś chce używać emotek, albo może pilnie potrzebować kadu, które skompiluje się przecież szybciej niż qt.

EDIT:

Poprawiłem to w następujący sposób:

Gdy jest włączona flaga gif dla qt, to wyświetla się o tym informacja i kompilacja przebiega dalej (to działa - byłem w stanie to sprawdzić)

Gdy qt było skompilowane bez gif, to wtedy wyświetla się ostrzeżenie żeby przekompilować qt z USE="gif" jeśli chce się używać emotikonek, emerge czeka 10 sekund i kontynuuje kompilację.

----------

## pancurski

wczoraj jak probowałem zainstalować kadu, i otrzymywałen ten komunikat, dodawałem do /etc/portage/package.use wsparcie gif dla Qt, nie mniej jednak nadal instalacja kadu przerywała się....w kazdym bądz razie jak wróce dzis z pracy sprawdze czy juz wszystko ok

----------

## sarven

bo nie chodzi o to, czy flaga jest ustawiona, czy nie, tylko czy qt zostało z nią skompilowane.

PS. zwróć uwagę, czy wyświetli się teraz jakiś komunikat, zaraz po sprawdzeniu rozmiarów pliku, itd.

W Twoim przypadku powinna się wyświetlić informacja, że powinieneś przekompilować qt z włączoną flagą gif, jeśli chcesz używać emotikonek.

----------

## luk4s

Witam.

Korzystam z kadu z overlay'a sarvena od paru dni. Wczoraj przy okazji uaktualniania systemu polecial downgrade kadu z 0.5.0_p1 do 0.5.0. Wszystko jest ok, tyle że zniknęła mi możliwość wysyłania smsów.  Moduł kadu-default_sms oczywiście mam zainstalowany:

```
emerge -pv kadu kadu-default_sms

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.5.0  USE="X alsa emots_gg6 extras spell ssl -ao -arts -debug -esd -nas -oss -voice" 0 kB [2]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-default_sms-0.5.0  0 kB [2]

```

Teraz nie pamiętam, czy tak jak reszta modułów powinien on być widoczny w "Zarządcy modułów" czy też nie. W każdym razie u mnie go nie widać. Na zakładce ustawień dotyczących smsów nie mam w ogóle bramek sms. Przy próbie wysłania smsa dostaję błąd: Numer telefonu jest niepoprawny lub bramka jest niedostępna. Oczywiście numer tel. jest poprawny.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam.   :Smile: 

----------

## sarven

Obydwa moduły (sms i default_sms) powinny być widoczne w zarządcy modułów i oczywiście załadowane. WAŻNE - sprawdź czy nie masz na dole zaznaczonej opcji "ukryj standardowe moduły"

Jeśli okaże się, że moduł jest na liście i jest załadowane (w co wątpię  :Wink:  ), to spróbuj przekompilować default_sms.

----------

## luk4s

 *sarven wrote:*   

> WAŻNE - sprawdź czy nie masz na dole zaznaczonej opcji "ukryj standardowe moduły"

 

Ech ... ślepota.   :Embarassed:  Faktycznie, moduł był ukryty. Imho powinien się znajdować na liście niestandardowych modułów.  :Razz: 

Dzięki wielkie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## pancurski

 *sarven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. zwróć uwagę, czy wyświetli się teraz jakiś komunikat, zaraz po sprawdzeniu rozmiarów pliku, itd.
> 
> 

 

okej, pojawił sie komunikat:

```
Please re-emerge x11-libs/qt-3.x with the gif flag set if you want to use emoticons
```

a po zemergowaniu z flaga gif:

```
gif support ebabled in x11-libs/qt 
```

----------

## sarven

Czyli już wszystko działa?  :Smile: 

PS. dzięki za przetestowanie  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

przy okazji 

```
emerge --sync
```

 i potem 

```
emerge --deep --update --newuse world
```

zauważyłem ze pojawiła sie nagle włączona flaga arts przy kadu, przez co zostało pociagniete całe kde-base/arts, niewiem czy to jakies moje niedopatrzenie w make.conf czy twojego ebuilda

----------

## sarven

raczej Twoje  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

```
compiling file exec_notify/exec_notify.cpp

exec_notify/exec_notify.cpp: In function ‘int exec_notify_init()’:

exec_notify/exec_notify.cpp:24: error: cannot allocate an object of abstract type ‘ExecNotify’

exec_notify/exec_notify.h:10: note:   because the following virtual functions are pure within ‘ExecNotify’:

/usr/include/kadu/modules/notify.h:37: note:    virtual void Notifier::externalEvent(Notification*)

make[1]: *** [exec_notify/exec_notify.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-exec_notify-20070101/work/build/modules'

make: *** [module_exec_notify] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-exec_notify-20070101 failed.
```

Tylko u mnie tak to się kończy ?

(odmaskowane kadu-0.6.0)

--add-- chyba wygląda na to, że snapshot kadu nie lubi modułów  :Wink:  na 0.5.0 kompiluje się ok  :Smile: 

----------

## sarven

Ale, która wersja kadu-0.6.0? Weź pod uwagę, że w kodzie zachodzą zmiany i nie skompilujesz dowolnej wersji moduły z dowolną wersją pre.

kadu-exec_notify-20070111 powinno działać (u mnie działa) na kadu-0.6.0_pre20070114

Wynika to z tego, że od dnia 11 stycznia weszły spore zmiany do notify. I tylko wersje modułów związane z powiadamaniem, po 11 stycznia będą się kompilować z tym snapshotem kadu.

----------

## n0rbi666

 :Embarassed:  nie popatrzyłem, że są zamaskowane wersje niektórych modułów - po odmaskowaniu wszystko pięknie się skompilowało  :Smile:  i wygląda na to, że działa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

A ja bym chciał się dowiedzieć dlaczego kompilacja Kadu za pomocą komendy ebuild pomija moje ustawienia wprowadzone do pliku .config. Kiedyś wszystko było w porządku, robiłem

```
ebuild /sciezka/do/ebuilda unpack
```

edytowałem .config po swojemu, robiłem 

```
ebuild /sciezka/do/ebuilda compile|install|qmerge
```

i miałem Kadu zrobione po swojemu.

Dlaczego teraz ustawienia są nadpisywane?

----------

## sarven

Myślę, że to będzie odpowiedzią (to akurat fragment ebuilda któregoś z modułów):

```
echo "${CXXFLAGS} -I/usr/include/kadu -I/usr/include/kadu/modules" > ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/.cxxflags

echo "${LDFLAGS}" > ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/.ldflags

```

Pewnie zmiana ">" na ">>" rozwiązałaby sprawę. Może jutro wieczorem..  :Wink: 

Co do zamaskowanych ebuildów, to jeśli ktoś chce instalować odmaskowane kadu, to niech instaluje najnowsze wersje i do tego odmoaskowane moduły (o ile istnieją). Obecnie ebuildy z wersji rozwojowej robię na własne potrzeby, ale myślę że za jakiś czas powstanie z nich gałąź ~x86, ponieważ kadu rozwija się bardzo stabilnie i można sobie na to pozwolić.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Myślę, że to będzie odpowiedzią 

 

Zatem jak w tym momencie osiągnąć to czego chcę? Przecież nie będę _w Gentoo_ na żywca robił make && make install.

----------

## sarven

Poczekać aż poprawię ebuildy, żeby nie nadpisywały tych plików, a dopisywały flagi na ich końcu?

Tak z ciekawości - jakie zmiany wprowadzasz?  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Poczekać aż poprawię ebuildy, żeby nie nadpisywały tych plików, a dopisywały flagi na ich końcu?

 

No ok, edytowałeś swojego posta w momencie gdy ja pisałem tamto pytanie  :Wink: 

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Tak z ciekawości - jakie zmiany wprowadzasz? 

 

Chodzi o moją konfigurację modułów - który statyczny, który dynamiczny a którego w ogóle nie ma.

[EDIT:]Po pm-dyskusji z sarven'em na temat ebuilda dowiedziałem się, że jego obecna konstrukcja nie pozwala na wprowadzanie do pliku .config zmian, które nie zostałyby nadpisane w późniejszym procesie instalacji za pomocą programu ebuild. Szkoda, że tak jest, bo przez to nie mam funkcji, które decydowały o tym, że Kadu było dla mnie najlepszym komunikatorem.

Przypomnę jeszcze tylko fakt, że za czasów wcześniejszych wersji 0.4.x to instalacja przez ebuild przebiegała poprawnie. A więc jest to możliwe. Może w wolnej chwili (o ile taka się znajdzie) popracuję nad własnym ebuildem.[/EDIT]

----------

## wodzik

mam takie glupie pytanie. jak zainsalowac jakis program dodany laymanem. zainstalowalem, zrobilem  echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf i emerge -pv kadu caly czas chce instalowac net-im/kadu-0.4.3. dodam, ze mam sys na ~x86

----------

## sarven

kadu-0.5.0 jest zamaskowane przed developerów gentoo. dopisz je do /etc/portage/package.unmask i pójdzie. modułów nie trzeba.

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> [EDIT:]Po pm-dyskusji z sarven'em na temat ebuilda dowiedziałem się, że jego obecna konstrukcja nie pozwala na wprowadzanie do pliku .config zmian, które nie zostałyby nadpisane w późniejszym procesie instalacji za pomocą programu ebuild. Szkoda, że tak jest, bo przez to nie mam funkcji, które decydowały o tym, że Kadu było dla mnie najlepszym komunikatorem.
> 
> Przypomnę jeszcze tylko fakt, że za czasów wcześniejszych wersji 0.4.x to instalacja przez ebuild przebiegała poprawnie. A więc jest to możliwe. Może w wolnej chwili (o ile taka się znajdzie) popracuję nad własnym ebuildem.[/EDIT]

 

Tego nie czaję, przecież większość modułów jest w osobnych ebuildach, więc co za problem mieć te moduły, które chcesz?

----------

## wodzik

 *sarven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CHANGELOG
> 
> 09.01.2007
> ...

 

to mnie tak troche zmylilo, bylem pewien, ze samo kadu tez jest na x86, a przynajmniej na ~x86

----------

## sarven

Bo jest na x86. Ale w drzewie portage, w katalogu profile, znajduje się plik package.mask. Jest tam lista pakietów zamaskowanych przez developerów. Nie jest to maskowanie na zasadzie KEYWORDS i aby je odmaskować dodajemy nazwę programu do package.unmask. Obecnie w package.mask znajduje się =net-im/kadu-0.5* i nic na to nie poradzę. Trzeba po prostu odmaskować samemu.

----------

## Belliash

@sarven: pisalem Ci juz cos kiedys o tym a Ty nadal masz spieprzone USE w ebuildach...  :Cool:  i co ciekawe powielasz ten blad w kolejnych ebuildach...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sarven

rzeczywiście... poprawiłem wtedy tylko w wersji 0.5.0   :Embarassed: 

dzięki  :Wink:  teraz powinno już być ok  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

1) i czy musisz kadu 0.6.0 maskowac -*?

ciezko zrobic 0.5.0 stable a 0.6.0 ~?

2) optflags tez moglbys dodac jak to robil OBenY zwazywszy ze -ffast-math dziala calkiem korzystnie na kadu w przeciwienstwie do niektorych aplikacji...

3) moze prosciej byloby zassac kadu-latest i zrobic do niego ebuild -* a jesli takowego nie ma to pogadac z chlopcami od kadu zeby najnowszy snapshot byl zawsze kadu-latest.tar.bz2? kazdy moglby se pokombinowac wtedy nawlasna reke z wersja z SVNa...

4) moglbys zintegrowac kadu-screenshot z kadu pod USE screenshot? Jakies takie mam dziwne przyzwyczajenie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sarven

Ad.1. Na razie tak... Niedługo to zmienie. Wynikało to z tego, że gdy robiłem ostatniego ebuilda z 0.6.0 było sporo zmian, niektóre moduły chyba jeszcze wtedy czekały na poprawki i się nie kompilowały, a że wiele osób używa ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" więc nie chciałem ich narażać na niedziałanie któregoś z modułów. Obecnie już sytuacja trochę się ustabilizowała (tylko dcopexport nie kompiluje się) i najnowszy ebuild z 0.6.0 będzie już oznaczony jako ~.

Ad.2. Przecież powiedziałeś żebym jednak nie dodawał, więc nie dodałem  :Razz: 

Ad.3. Chciałem tylko nie wiem (w sumie to nie szukałem zbyt wiele) jak zrobić żeby przy instalacji nie był sprawdzany rozmiaru pliku itp?

Ad.4. Nie. Bez przesady  :Razz:  Kierowałem się zasadą (oczywiście jest wyjątek, który ja potwierdza  :Wink:  ) - jeśli coś jest na liście http://www.gentoo-portage.com/USE i można to skojarzyć z którymś modułem to integruje z głównym ebuildem kadu - reszta leci do osobnych. Poza tym jest to moduł, który nie znajduje się w źródłach kadu, ale jest pobierany w czasie instalacji z autodownloadu, więc nie chce go wrzucać do głównego ebuilda.

----------

## Belliash

ad 1. jakas godzine temu, zanim napisalem posta z info o USE zassalem tarballa i posadilem najnowsza wersje 0.6.0 jaka tam byla. dcopexport bangla, wiecmi tu nie sciemniaj  :Wink: 

ad 2. ale jednak moglbys dodac  :Razz:  fajna sprawa  :Very Happy: 

ad 3. FEATURES="digest". moze da sie jakos zrobic, by z ebuilda nie mozna bylo skorzystac jesli w FEATURES nie bedzie to dopisane  :Wink:  albo poprostu napisac nowego pierwszego posta z info ze lates jest -* i aby go posadic treba miec digest w ficzersach  :Wink: 

ad 4. spoko, rozumiem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> ad 1. jakas godzine temu, zanim napisalem posta z info o USE zassalem tarballa i posadilem najnowsza wersje 0.6.0 jaka tam byla. dcopexport bangla, wiecmi tu nie sciemniaj 
> 
> ad 2. ale jednak moglbys dodac  fajna sprawa 
> 
> ad 3. FEATURES="digest". moze da sie jakos zrobic, by z ebuilda nie mozna bylo skorzystac jesli w FEATURES nie bedzie to dopisane  albo poprostu napisac nowego pierwszego posta z info ze lates jest -* i aby go posadic treba miec digest w ficzersach 
> ...

 

tak samo jesteś programista więc mógłbyś sam coś zrobić i podzielić się rezultatami:) A nie tylko zrób to zrób tamto a tego nie :/ (bez urazy)

----------

## sarven

Proszę o nie wprowadzanie niemiłej atmosfery  :Wink:  Rozmawiałem z Morpheouss'em i wszystko jest OK  :Smile:  Ciesze się, że ma różne uwagi i znajduje błędy. Ja jestem otwarty na wszelkie propozycje, mimo że nie wszystkie jestem w stanie wprowadzać w życie.

----------

## Gabrys

Jeśli można dać coś takiego:

FEATURES="digest" emerge kadu-9999

albo lepiej 0.5.9999 lub 0.6_pre9999

czy coś w tym stylu (podobnie jak jest to w przypadku flag USE, czy tam innych CFLAGS), to myślę, że jest to jakieś rozwiązanie, napisać w HOWTO, że jak ktoś chce mieć LATEST i to NA WŁASNĄ ODPOWIEDZIALNOŚĆ, to niech wywoła właśnie tak.

Jednocześnie uważam, że snapshoty i tak powinny być co jakiś czas, bo wiadomo, że wtedy wszystko się kompiluje jak trzeba (gwarantem Sarven).

A ebuilda do 0.5 bym zgłosił do bugzilli.

----------

## wodzik

a tak z ciekawosci, jak ze stabilnoscia kadu 0.6 ? da sie w miare uzywac?

----------

## sarven

Da się. Ja obecnie używam snapshota z 14 stycznia (można sobie odmaskować) i działa dobrze. Nie miałem żadnych problemów. Niedługo umieszczę je jako ~[arch]. Oprócz tego w planach mam ebuild do wersji current - czyli bieżącego snapshota z każdego dnia.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   [EDIT:]Po pm-dyskusji z sarven'em na temat ebuilda dowiedziałem się, że jego obecna konstrukcja nie pozwala na wprowadzanie do pliku .config zmian, które nie zostałyby nadpisane w późniejszym procesie instalacji za pomocą programu ebuild. Szkoda, że tak jest, bo przez to nie mam funkcji, które decydowały o tym, że Kadu było dla mnie najlepszym komunikatorem.
> 
> Przypomnę jeszcze tylko fakt, że za czasów wcześniejszych wersji 0.4.x to instalacja przez ebuild przebiegała poprawnie. A więc jest to możliwe. Może w wolnej chwili (o ile taka się znajdzie) popracuję nad własnym ebuildem.[/EDIT] 
> 
> Tego nie czaję, przecież większość modułów jest w osobnych ebuildach, więc co za problem mieć te moduły, które chcesz?

 

To tak gwoili wyjaśnienia powiem, że jestem w stanie zaakceptować to, że muszą być to moduły dynamiczne a nie statyczne, ale są takie, które są wbudowane w ebuild net-im/kadu i nie mogę ich usunąć, np. config wizard i migration. Po co mi to skoro tego nigdy nie używam?...

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*    *BeteNoire wrote:*   [EDIT:]Po pm-dyskusji z sarven'em na temat ebuilda dowiedziałem się, że jego obecna konstrukcja nie pozwala na wprowadzanie do pliku .config zmian, które nie zostałyby nadpisane w późniejszym procesie instalacji za pomocą programu ebuild. Szkoda, że tak jest, bo przez to nie mam funkcji, które decydowały o tym, że Kadu było dla mnie najlepszym komunikatorem.
> 
> Przypomnę jeszcze tylko fakt, że za czasów wcześniejszych wersji 0.4.x to instalacja przez ebuild przebiegała poprawnie. A więc jest to możliwe. Może w wolnej chwili (o ile taka się znajdzie) popracuję nad własnym ebuildem.[/EDIT] 
> 
> Tego nie czaję, przecież większość modułów jest w osobnych ebuildach, więc co za problem mieć te moduły, które chcesz? 
> ...

 

No to napisz, że nie podoba Ci się, że masz w Kadu dwa niepotrzebne moduły. Ale że tak spytam, czy według Ciebie dyskryminuje to całą pracę Sarvena. Według mnie obecność ich w niczym nie przeszkadza, więc jest to po prostu w liczone w koszt uproszczenia całego procesu budowania Kadu.

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   ad 1. jakas godzine temu, zanim napisalem posta z info o USE zassalem tarballa i posadilem najnowsza wersje 0.6.0 jaka tam byla. dcopexport bangla, wiecmi tu nie sciemniaj 
> 
> ad 2. ale jednak moglbys dodac  fajna sprawa 
> 
> ad 3. FEATURES="digest". moze da sie jakos zrobic, by z ebuilda nie mozna bylo skorzystac jesli w FEATURES nie bedzie to dopisane  albo poprostu napisac nowego pierwszego posta z info ze lates jest -* i aby go posadic treba miec digest w ficzersach 
> ...

 

nie czepiaj sie ;P

bo faktycznie ciezko usunac zdublowany wpis  :Wink: 

zebym mial zgode autora i dostep do ebuildow, spokojnie moglbym to sam poprawic...

ze sie tak spytam...

(skierowane do osob uzywajacych 0.6.0)

dziala wam notify?

dostaje nowa wiadomosc i na kickerze okno rozmowy nie miga...

tez tak macie?

a moze to wina tabsa? bo go tez uzywam?  :Smile: 

poki co nie mam za bardzo czasu n tescik czyto wina tabsa ale pozwolilem sie spytac, moze ktos juz cos takiego doswiadczyl  :Very Happy: 

EDITED: po wylaczeniu tabsa miga normalnie... Da sie to jakos naprawic? A moze posadzic starszego tabsa?  :Razz: 

Jakis pomysl?  :Smile: 

EDITED v2: zdowngradeowalem kadu-tabs z 0.50 do 0.48 i bangla normalnie  :Wink: 

Z tego wynika ze nowy tabs jest lekko skopany  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sarven

 *Quote:*   

> To tak gwoili wyjaśnienia powiem, że jestem w stanie zaakceptować to, że muszą być to moduły dynamiczne a nie statyczne, ale są takie, które są wbudowane w ebuild net-im/kadu i nie mogę ich usunąć, np. config wizard i migration. Po co mi to skoro tego nigdy nie używam?...

 

Te moduły są i będą standardowo. Ja też ich nie używam i też wolałbym żeby ich nie było. Ale nowy użytkownik powinien je mieć. Ktoś kto wcześniej miał wersje 0.4.3 powinien mieć migration. Nie chce zniechęcać nowego użytkownika tym, że tych modułów nie będzie. I nie przesadzajmy - te dwa moduły nie wpłyną kompletnie na prace Kadu. Nie odczujesz różnicy czy będą, czy nie. Poza tym po to są kompilowane jako dynamiczne, żebyś mógł je wyłączyć. Pewne rzeczy trzeba po prostu zaakceptować. Na pewno jest wiele większych problemów, w których jest mnóstwo rzeczy, których nie używasz.

 *Quote:*   

> EDITED v2: zdowngradeowalem kadu-tabs z 0.50 do 0.48 i bangla normalnie 
> 
> Z tego wynika ze nowy tabs jest lekko skopany 

 

Sprawdź 0.51_alpha3 i ew. zgłoś problem na forum kadu. Obecnie moduł ten dosyć intensywnie się rozwija, pojawia się wiele łatek.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

EDIT:

- Dzięki Morpheussowi ebuildy Kadu znalazły się w svn na sourceforge.net

- Dla użytkowników laymana koniecznym może być usunięcie i ponowne dodania overlaya:

```
layman -d sarven

layman -a sarven
```

Oprócz tego zostaną pobrane inne ebuildy, które udostępnia Morpheuss, a nie tylko jak wcześniej net-im/kadu*.

- Morpheuss dodał ebuilda do zestawu dodatkowych dźwięków do kadu - kadu-themes_sounds

----------

## Gabrys

Jeśli ebuild(y) do kadu 0.5.0 są stabilne i nikt nie zgłasza błędów, to może by tak je na bugzillę...?

----------

## IdefiX666

mógłby ktoś mi przypomnieć komende na przebudowe modułów po aktualizacji?

----------

## pancurski

jakis czas temu zainstalowalem kadu 0.5 poprzez laymana, mam dwa pytania:

1. jak odswieżać zawartość (odpowiednik emerge --sync)

2. jak ustawić emoty gadu, mam emoty z pingwinem, a kompilowalem z flaga emots_gadu (czy jakoś tak, juz nie pamietam, a nie moge teraz sprawdzic)

----------

## PsychoX

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> jakis czas temu zainstalowalem kadu 0.5 poprzez laymana, mam dwa pytania:
> 
> 1. jak odswieżać zawartość (odpowiednik emerge --sync)

 

zawsze można

```

layman -d sarven 

layman -a sarven

```

jeżeli o to Ci chodzi

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> 2. jak ustawić emoty gadu, mam emoty z pingwinem, a kompilowalem z flaga emots_gadu (czy jakoś tak, juz nie pamietam, a nie moge teraz sprawdzic)

 

Wydaje mi się, że musisz ręcznie... ja tak zrobiłem

http://www.kadu.net/w/Pobierz:dodatki

----------

## Gabrys

layman -s sarven

czy zajrzenie do mana tak dużo kosztuje?

A co do emot, to przyzwyczaję się do pingwinów. Są świetne.

----------

## milu

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> jakis czas temu zainstalowalem kadu 0.5 poprzez laymana, mam dwa pytania:
> 
> 1. jak odswieżać zawartość (odpowiednik emerge --sync)

 

a man layman to już nie łaska przeczytać??

Jak byk napisane:

```
SYNOPSIS

       layman -a | --add  ALL | overlay

       layman -d | --delete  ALL | overlay

       layman -s | --sync  ALL | overlay

       layman -S | --sync-all

       layman -L | --list

       layman -l | --list-local

       layman -f | --fetch

       layman -n | --nofetch

       layman -k | --nocheck

       layman -q | --quiet

       layman -Q | --quietness 0-4
```

----------

## sarven

co do emot to następują zmiany:

- usunięta flaga USE="emots_gg6" - standardowo są tylko pingwiny

- stworzona paczka z dodatkowymi emotikonami kadu-themes_emoticons - instalujemy - nowy zestaw wybieramy w konfiguracja -> rozmowa

dodałem ebuildy dla aktualnego snapshota - kadu-9999 oznaczone jako KEYWORDS="-*" (PROSZĘ NIE INFORMOWAĆ, jeśli się nie kompiluje)

ponieważ wreszcie kompilują się wszystkie moduły, przygotowałem ebuildy do dzisiejszego snasphota oznaczone jako ~[ARCH]

zmiany te będą dostępne za jakiś czas. na pewno dzisiaj wieczorem.Last edited by sarven on Wed Jan 24, 2007 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IdefiX666

a moje pytanie?

plisss  :Smile: 

----------

## sarven

a czy coś nie działa? ja jeszcze nie spotkałem się z koniecznoście przebudowy modułów po instalacji. większość modułów działa zarówno z wersjami 0.5.0 jak i 0.6.0_prex, a jak jest coś nowego to po prostu zaktualizuj..

----------

## IdefiX666

przy niestandardowych modułach jest coś takiego

http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/8831/screen8wj.jpg

----------

## Belliash

albo nie ma modulow po wcisnieciu F4 na liscie  :Wink: 

----------

## IdefiX666

 *sarven wrote:*   

> większość modułów działa zarówno z wersjami 0.5.0 jak i 0.6.0_prex

 

to może jeszcze dodam, że aktualizowałem z rc do stabilnej

----------

## Gabrys

 *IdefiX666 wrote:*   

> mógłby ktoś mi przypomnieć komende na przebudowe modułów po aktualizacji?

 

A jest coś takiego? Czy chodzi Ci o revdep-rebuild?

----------

## n0rbi666

Nie, kiedyś, w ebuildach OBenY-ego było coś takiego jak kadu-modrebuild, do przebudowania wszystkich modułów kadu  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

A może byście sami napisali, co?  :Laughing: 

Patrzcie:

```
#!/bin/bash

emerge -av `eix -cI kadu- | grep '^\[I' | gawk '{print $2}'`
```

----------

## garwol

a kiedy mozna sie spodziewac kadu 0.5.0 stable w portage? bo jakos nie lubie sie bawic w lajmany i owerlaje   :Cool: 

----------

## IdefiX666

Bomba!

Dzięki Gabrys

nie wszystkie moduły przebudowało, ale przynajmniej większość

----------

## sarven

 *IdefiX666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie wszystkie moduły przebudowało, ale przynajmniej większość

 

Na pewno przebudowało wszystkie, które instalowałeś poleceniem emerge kadu-<nazwa_modułu>

Wynika z tego, że posiadałeś jakieś moduły instalowane w inny sposób. Nie kompilowałeś przypadkiem kadu-0.5.0_rc1 samemu, ze źródełek, albo np starszej wersji 0.4.3? Skoro nadal masz błędy z jakimś modułem, to podejrzewam, że wynika to z tego, że nie masz go zainstalowanego z ebuilda. Więc zrób to, i napisz czy rzeczywiście tak było.

----------

## IdefiX666

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-advanced_userlist-20061010  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-default_sms-0.5.0  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-filedesc-1.12-r6  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-firewall-0.6.4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-hints-0.5.0  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-iwait4u-1.3-r7  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-mail-22-r5  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.5-r1  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-orangemultibox_sms-0.1.0.14  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-osdhints_notify-0.3.2.2  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-panel_docking-0.12  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-powerkadu-20070116  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-profiles-0.1.2  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-quicksearch-0.5.0  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-screenshot-0.4.4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-themes-0.1-r6  0 kB [1]

```

te przebudowało, ale sporo jednak nie... np: kadu-amarok itd

kadu i wszystko z nim związane instalowałem przez emerge

generalnie chodzi o to, że kilka modułów musiałem sobie ręcznie zemergować i teraz wszystko ładnie śmigaLast edited by IdefiX666 on Wed Jan 24, 2007 7:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sarven

a masz zainstalowane kadu-amarok? skoro nie przebudowało to znaczy, że nie masz...

----------

## IdefiX666

Ok.. po prostu nie przebudowało modułów, do których była jakaś aktualizacja

```

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-autoresponder-0.5.0 [0.5.0_rc1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-autoaway-0.5.0 [0.5.0_rc1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-amarok-1.20 [1.19-r1] 20 kB [1]

```

itd...

----------

## wodzik

dziś uaktualniłem sobie twojego overlaya i widze, że kadu 0.6 chce się instalować na ~x86, a kadu 0.5 jest dalej zamaskowane (przynajmniej po zamaskowaniu przeze mnie kadu-0.6.0_pre20070124 chciało się instalować 0.4cos). wydaje mi się, że dobrze by było, żeby po odmaskowaniu w package.unmask instalowało się kadu 0.5 a po dodaniu do package.keywords -* kadu 0.6, albo na odwrót. chodzi o to, żeby nie bawić się w odmaskowywanie kadu 0.5 i maskowanie 0.6. tak żeby łatwiej było zainstalować wersję jaką się chce mieć. (ja mam 0.6, żeby nie było, że chce utrudnić życie tym co 0.6 używają)

----------

## sarven

tłumaczyłem... kadu-0.5.0 jest zamaskowane przez developerów w głównym drzewie portage. nic na to nie poradzę!

kadu-0.5.0 i moduły dla niego mają KEYWORDS="[arch]"

snapshoty 0.6.0 KEYWORDS="~[arch]"

wersja current 9999 KEYWORDS="-*"

----------

## wodzik

to ze 0.5 jest maskowana przez deweloperów, to wiem, ale trochę dziwne jest, że kadu 0.6 jest zamaskowane "słabiej" niż 0.5, ale przy stosowaniu wersji current 9999 chyba faktycznie nie idzie inaczej. a tak w ogóle zapodal juz ktos ten ebuild na bugzille, może jak sie developerzy zainteresuja to moze da rade wstawić to do oficjalnego portage na ~x86.

----------

## quosek

nadal cos jest nie tak z flaga gif w qt dla kadu 0.5.0

przed chwila sciagnalem z laymana najnowsza wersje (dodam, ze pierwsza sciagana przez laymana - wczesniej sam recznie sie bawilem) i dostaje kwita:

```

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/qt-3.x with the gif flag set

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-themes_emoticons-0.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  kadu-themes_emoticons-0.1.ebuild, line 32:   Called die

!!! Please emerge x11-libs/qt-3.x with  the gif flag set

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

oczywiscie zarowno w qt 3 jak i 4 flaga gif jest ustawiona ...

----------

## sarven

snapshoty 0.6.0 będę wypuszczał co jakiś czas. podstawowe warunki:

- kompiluje się wszystkie moduły

- wszystko działa u mnie  :Wink: 

- zaszły jakieś większe, interesujące zmiany w kodzie

Kadu rozwija się bardzo stabilnie, dlatego stwierdziłem (zresztą po sugestiach kilku osób) na takie właśnie rozwiązanie z maskowaniem.

----------

## sarven

 *quosek wrote:*   

> nadal cos jest nie tak z flaga gif w qt dla kadu 0.5.0
> 
> (...)
> 
> oczywiscie zarowno w qt 3 jak i 4 flaga gif jest ustawiona ...

 

jest ustawiona.. ale czy QT zostało przekompilowane z tą flagą?

----------

## quosek

sarven - tak ............. skompilwane (juz dawno temu) z flaga gif

```

Quosek net-im # emerge -pv =qt-3.3.6-r4

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4  USE="cups gif opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB

```

----------

## sarven

i rozumiem, że obecnie w kadu wyświetlają Ci się emotikony? (pingwiny)

EDIT: rzeczywiście coś skopałem... zwracam honor  :Wink:  zaraz poprawię  :Wink: 

----------

## quosek

dzialaja

powiem wiecej - po zmianie ebuilda (zakomentowanie die w else) pakiet sie kompiluje i ladnie emotki dzialaja (duzo fajnych - zonie sie podoba  :Wink:  )

oki - juz z najnowsza wersja z laymana dziala  :Wink: 

----------

## dodo1122

ehhh, a ja cos musialem zwalic, bo teraz mi to nie dziala...... mam odmaskowane, a dalej chce mi emergowac wersje z oficjalnego portage tree.

Wczesniej dzialalo :/.  Moze to ma zwiazek z portage, podobno przy odmaskowywaniu sie cos zmienilo w najnowszej wersji :/

dodo

----------

## sarven

a sprawdź co Ci eix pokazuje odnośnie kadu?

podejrzewam, że coś jednak źle odmaskowałeś, albo jest jakiś problem z overlayem.

przy dobrze pobranym overlayu eix powinien wyświetlić coś takiego:

```
net-im/kadu

     Available versions:  0.4.1 (~)0.4.1-r1 0.4.2 0.4.3 {M}(~)0.5.0_pre20060115 {M}(~)0.5.0_pre20060211 {M}0.5.0[1] (~)0.6.0_pre20070124[1] *9999[1]

```

----------

## dodo1122

pisze tak:

```

[D] net-im/kadu

     Available versions:  0.4.1 (~)0.4.1-r1 0.4.2 0.4.3 {M}(~)0.5.0_pre20060115 {M}(~)0.5.0_pre20060211

     Installed versions:  0.5.0(13:34:19 18/01/07)(X alsa -ao -arts -debug emots_gg6 -esd extras -nas -oss -spell ssl -voice)

     Homepage:            http://kadu.net/

     Description:         QT client for popular in Poland Gadu-Gadu IM network

```

wszystko mam dobrze ( a przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje). 

layman scioga ebuildy, mam dodane to source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf do /etc/make.conf, odmaskowane net-im/kadu, wiec powinno chodzic.

dodo

----------

## sarven

nie masz na liście żadnego z moich ebuildów. więc albo zapomniałeś o "update-eix" albo coś nie tak z laymanem.

----------

## dodo1122

yhm, zrobilem update-eix.

```

update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata)

     Reading 100%

[1] /usr/local/portage (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

[2] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

[3] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Database contains 11501 packages in 149 categories.

```

po prostu nie widzi overlaya :/.

oto co mam w /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf :

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

```

layman -s sarven :

```

layman -s sarven

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn update "/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven""...

At revision 18.

*

* Success:

* ------

*

* Successfully synchronized overlay "sarven".

```

dodo

----------

## n0rbi666

pokaż /etc/make.conf -> powinieneś mieć na końcu

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

----------

## dodo1122

mam  :Smile: 

moje /etc/make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="en_GB pl"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

MULTIMEDIA="flac ipod amarok color-console mp4 real mp3 fontconfig visualization audiofile dts dvdnav sndfile ass  musicbrainz subtitles encode freetype wmp ogg gmedia wma divx exif x264 dvdread ffmpeg alsa win32codecs matroska vorbis xvid aac dvd vcd theora  -xmms -arts -esound -esd -gstreamer -jack -oss"

HARDWARE="3dnow cups 3dnowext sse mmx mmxext usb hal cdr fat ntfs cups dvdr dbus -sse2"

GRAPHIC="nvidia jpeg2k pdf gif bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1-fonts png xcomposite svg tiff wmf jpeg aiglx X fbcon svga aiglx glade glut thunar aalib opengl thumbnail vidix sdl exo panel-plugin plugin kde qt3 imlib -xfce -xfce-panel thunar-vfs gtk gtk2 qt -qt4 -gnome  imagemagick gd wxwindows"

NETWORK="apache2 mysql jabber ssl firefox -amuled -remote -stats"

BASE="threads symlink dbus hal ghostscript usb ppds nsplugin iconv bzip2 crypto_openssl extrafilters startup-notification -debug unicode slang 7zip tcpl unzip unrar pam ppds"

OTHER="firefox svn ghostscript subversion rar xcomposite cairo emots_gg6 extras"

USE="$MULTIMEDIA $HARDWARE  $GRAPHIC $NETWORK $BASE $OTHER"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-ca0106"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental"

```

dodo

----------

## n0rbi666

dodo1122 - na końcu. W tym momencie make.conf dobiera sobie PORTDIR_OVERLAY z /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf , a potem Ty mu nadpisujesz swoimi overlayami.

----------

## dodo1122

heh  :Razz: 

zrobilem ze jest na koncu, ale dostaje to samo.

po prostu nie wykrywa overlaya.....

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

dodoLast edited by dodo1122 on Sat Jan 27, 2007 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0rbi666

a teraz zrobiłeś update-eix i dalej nie widzi ?

----------

## dodo1122

tak, zrobilem update-eix, dalej nie widzi

----------

## BeteNoire

Mam wersję 0.5, używam modułu tabs (o, dzięki, deweloperzy!  :Very Happy:  ). Niestety czasem nie działa to tak jak powinno. Tzn klikam na nową rozmowę i tabowane okno z innymi rozmowami... znika. I już nie daje się otworzyć. Pomaga restart programu. Też tak macie, czy jestem sam?

----------

## dodo1122

zrobilem  :Razz: 

to jest bug laymana, albo cos co ja zrobilem  :Razz: . jak dodalem recznie overlaya (PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven") to teraz mi widzi pakiety.

dodo

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> Mam wersję 0.5, używam modułu tabs (o, dzięki, deweloperzy!  ). Niestety czasem nie działa to tak jak powinno. Tzn klikam na nową rozmowę i tabowane okno z innymi rozmowami... znika. I już nie daje się otworzyć. Pomaga restart programu. Też tak macie, czy jestem sam?

 

Ja z tym problemów nie miałem, ale nie działało mi przełączanie tabs'ów skrótami klawiszowymi  :Sad: 

----------

## wodzik

taki mały tip. otóż mam używam sobie kadu, a nie mam kde, w związku z czym jest paskudne. ale troche szukania i wiem, że można zainstalować x11-themes/polymer. nastepnie w qtconfig wybieramy ten styl. następnie wykonujemy  polymer-config i tam przy Menu Transparency Engine wybieramy Software Tint, ustawiamy jakąś wartość suwaczkiem i już możemy się cieszyć fajnie wyglądającym kadu z przezroczystym menu.

----------

## sarven

Jeśli chodzi o moduł tabs, to te problemy w 99,(9)% nie są związane z gentoo i ebuildami, więc ewentualne problemy proszę zgłaszać w tym wątku: http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4456&start=330

A co do przełączania zakładek, to chyba już w najnowszych wersjach powinno działać?

----------

## Belliash

1) dodaj kadu-modrebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi o moduł tabs, to te problemy w 99,(9)%...

 

Czyli 100%, jakby ktoś nie był mocny w matmie  :Wink: .

----------

## Belliash

pozwolilem sobie dodac nowy schemat emotikon - gg7 (kadu-themes_emoticons-0.2)

----------

## OBenY

W nowej wersji (new-design) jest sa one juz dodane.

----------

## Aysen

Witam.

Mam pytanie nt. overlaya. Ostatnio pojawiło się w nim sporo rzeczy poza Kadu, więc przy emerge -uDNav world chcą mi się instalować wersje z overlaya, których wcale nie chcę. Czy jest jakaś możliwość uniknięcia tego (poza ręcznym usunięciem niechcianej części overlaya po layman -s ALL, co obecnie robię)?

----------

## Belliash

 *Aysen wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Mam pytanie nt. overlaya. Ostatnio pojawiło się w nim sporo rzeczy poza Kadu, więc przy emerge -uDNav world chcą mi się instalować wersje z overlaya, których wcale nie chcę. Czy jest jakaś możliwość uniknięcia tego (poza ręcznym usunięciem niechcianej części overlaya po layman -s ALL, co obecnie robię)?

 

Overlay zawiera rozne ebuildy, w tym od kadu...

Skoro chce cos aktualizowac, oznacza to iz posiadasz zainstalowane stare wersje, a nowe nie sa dostepne w portage.

Oczywiscie mozna je pomaskowac...

Wiecej na temat samego Overlaya mozesz znalezc w tym watku: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538498.html

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Aysen

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Overlay zawiera rozne ebuildy, w tym od kadu...
> 
> Skoro chce cos aktualizowac, oznacza to iz posiadasz zainstalowane stare wersje, a nowe nie sa dostepne w portage.
> ...

 Tak, wiem dlaczego chce mi je aktualizować  :Smile: 

Chodzi mi tylko o to, że z tego overlaya interesuje mnie jedynie Kadu. Co do pozostałego softu, to jeśli nie mam konkretnej potrzeby (np. brak czegoś mi potrzebnego w oficjalnym Portage) to unikam instalowania z overlayów.

Maskowanie nie wchodzi w grę, bo:maskować ręcznie po każdej synchronizacji z repozyorium?  :Neutral: ,jeśli zamaskuję foo-x.y ponieważ jest w overlayu, to kiedy ta wersja znajdzie się z oficjalnym drzewie to nadal będzie zamaskowana.Tak jak napisałem, w tej chwili po prostu usuwam (nie ręcznie, od tego jest skrypt  :Smile: ) po synchronizacji to, co mi z overlaya niepotrzebne. Ale to niedobre rozwiązanie, bo bezsensownie obciąża serwer na którym jest overlay - przy każdej synchronizacji usunięte rzeczy są pobierane ponownie. Dlatego szukam lepszego rozwiązania, o ile istnieje.

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Wiecej na temat samego Overlaya mozesz znalezc w tym watku: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538498.html
> 
> Pozdrawiam!

 Super, dzięki za link.

----------

## Belliash

Tego Ci juz nie powiem...

A aktualizowac chce Ci pewnie min. Cairo i Freetype? 

Ja bym na Twoim miejscu je zaktualizowal, tymbardziej ze ladniej czcionki wygladzane sa  :Wink: 

Zdaje sie ze kfiaciarka pisal kiedys o tym na forum...

----------

## milu

Temat zablokowany zgodnie z prośbą.

----------

